# I knew 5 guys who committed suicide because of their small penis/micropenis



## Fallen Chad (Apr 22, 2019)

I was active in various sexuality/relationship Forums from various countires during 2015-2018, and ive met a lot of depressed suicidal guys who's life was fucked due to their micropenises (and their General feminized bodies)


The youngest guy i knew was 15, he killed himself with sleeping pills, he had a micropenis and was bullied because of it from the whole School, his Father messaged me the day after he killed himself

The oldest guy was 46, he was also traumatized at the age of 14 by his female classmates, he never saw a women naked his whole life, he hang himself

One guy was 38 and was humiliated in a extreme sick (basically raped) way by his male and female classmates when he was a teen, he didnt told anyone About that because it was to humiliating for him, even his mother made Always fun About small penises, she and her female Friends Always talked About how ridiculous and childish it Looks if a man has a small penis

He shot himself during summer 2016

one guy who was 19 has also hang himself, his male classmates pulled down his pants while their girlfriends made Pictures of him which they later shared online, he couldnt even go outside anymore because almost every 5nd Young Person recognized him


the 2nd youngest was 17, he killed himself 1 day before his Birthday, his oneitis called him and told him that she wants to fuck out the shit out of him, he came to her house, then she invited him into her room where he should undress himself infront of her because she wanted to see his sexy Body, he first denied it but then she told him that she loves him like the way he is, then he undressed himself and after that his bullies rushed out of her Rooms bathroom and started to film him with their phones.

after that he refused to go to School anymore, then 1 day before his birth he jumped from a tall Bridge and broked his neck, his younger brother (who was a disabled truecel) skype called me the following day, at first he was going to blame me but then i told him what happened, at first he started to rage and then he started to cry like a Little Baby, that still haunts me because of that enormous pain you heard in his voice


I dont even know how you not can go ER after you experienced such a extreme Kind of humiliation

I cant even describe the rage and pain in words which i feel if i only think About These sad stories, ive never knew anyone of them in a personal way,but it still Shocks me and kills me from the inside


----------



## Absi (Apr 22, 2019)

@dicklet4incher


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (Apr 22, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


copies me


----------



## Tony (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 22, 2019)

This is so sad


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Apr 22, 2019)

This is the first I felt true rage on this website. I'm logging off for the day.


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Apr 22, 2019)

i dont know anymore man this is fucked up beyond repair no one literally NOONE can escape the dickpill
its so brutal im at loss of words i guess rope prices will go down for easter if im lucky i can buy one for sale this isnt funny anymore its just ..


Spoiler



over





ElliotRodgerJr said:


> This is the first I felt true rage on this website. I'm logging off for the day.


same i cant keep up with this anymore


----------



## Bengt (Apr 22, 2019)

Fallen Chad said:


> The youngest guy i knew was 15, he killed himself with sleeping pills, he had a micropenis and was bullied because of it from the whole School, his Father messaged me the day after he killed himself


 @dogtown


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 22, 2019)

dicklet4incher said:


> i dont know anymore man this is fucked up beyond repair no one literally NOONE can escape the dickpill
> its so brutal im at loss of words i guess rope prices will go down for easter if im lucky i can buy one for sale this isnt funny anymore its just ..
> 
> 
> ...


Can't you just get it surgically enlarged?


----------



## dogtown (Apr 22, 2019)

Bengt said:


> @dogtown


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Apr 22, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Can't you just get it surgically enlarged?


i dont know i have heard that penis surgery can infect your dick so much that removal will be required im not risking it


----------



## Absi (Apr 22, 2019)

And they say Incels hurt people.
At least they're at peace now. JFL@ being born male with a micropenis, it's like your whole life is one big cruel joke.


----------



## AestheticPrince (Apr 22, 2019)

Anything above 6 inches and you're safe


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 22, 2019)

Absi said:


> And they say Incels hurt people.
> At least they're at peace now. JFL@ being born male with a micropenis, it's like your whole life is one big cruel joke.


It's so sad


----------



## Absi (Apr 22, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> It's so sad


Yeah especially the 17 year old one


----------



## fobos (Apr 22, 2019)

What was their dick size


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 22, 2019)

Absi said:


> Yeah especially the 17 year old one


I'd kill the people that did that to me.


fobos said:


> What was their dick size


Inb4 6" and half the forum on sui watch


----------



## Zeus (Apr 22, 2019)

This was very unsettling.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 22, 2019)

fobos said:


> What was their dick size


7 inches because anything below is a dicklet


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 22, 2019)

over


----------



## fobos (Apr 22, 2019)

I'm having a panic attack rn


tldr: 7


----------



## hebbewem (Apr 22, 2019)

Are you @Doug on incel.is


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 22, 2019)

Didn’t read. Also, why do you know so many people with micro dicks, and did they have any similarities in terms of ethnic background?


----------



## Zeta ascended (Apr 22, 2019)

You ever notice now male body image issues always have to do with something he can't control. What can a man do to be taller, make his clavicles wider, have a bigger dick, have a better face and not lose his hair? Now what do foids have to do to not be fat? Eat at a calorie deficit but that's too much and society panders to this shit.


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Apr 22, 2019)

This makes me so sad and angry tbh


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 22, 2019)

I swear to GOD I would have went ER on those fuckers. So much ragefuel.


Alexanderr said:


> Didn’t read. Also, why do you know so many people with micro dicks, and did they have any similarities in terms of ethnic background?


First several words he say its from forums.


----------



## Hunter (Apr 22, 2019)

humans are trash


----------



## Fallen Chad (Apr 22, 2019)

So what we learned from these stories guys? Confidence.
Yeah It's Confidence What you need guys
Also don't forget Cold showers and haircut
See you in the next episode Of The Fallen Chad Stories


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 22, 2019)

Nice LARP.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 22, 2019)

Fallen Chad said:


> So what we learned from these stories guys? Confidence.
> Yeah It's Confidence What you need guys
> Also don't forget Cold showers and haircut
> See you in the next episode Of The Fallen Chad Stories


What forum was it that you shared skype and contacts with?


----------



## Zeta ascended (Apr 22, 2019)

Fallen Chad said:


> So what we learned from these stories guys? Confidence.
> Yeah It's Confidence What you need guys
> Also don't forget Cold showers and haircut
> See you in the next episode Of The Fallen Chad Stories


God those "redpilled" fags are some cringy fuckers.


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Apr 22, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Nice LARP.


I wish but this kind of thing is real. Male body shaming goes ignored by society at large because women are more important. It's not fair but youre just expected to take it.


----------



## her (Apr 22, 2019)

how should i dickmaxx, i'm 16


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Apr 22, 2019)

Meanwhile foids body looks like absolute garbage but to society its BEUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 22, 2019)

Fallen Chad said:


> even his mother made Always fun About small penises, she and her female Friends Always talked About how ridiculous and childish it Looks if a man has a small penis


Disgusting, I can't imagine anything more traumatizing than hearing your own mom talking about stuff like that.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 22, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Disgusting, I can't imagine anything more traumatizing than hearing your own mom talking about stuff like that.



i heard my mum say to her boyfriend when she was arguing with him "your rubish in bed, your just an old man", i cant look at her the same tbh. JFl i actually moved out shortly after and now live with my dad. AWALT


----------



## Madness (Apr 22, 2019)

The oneniteis story is brutal af I would have roped also


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Apr 22, 2019)

This is pure ragefuel. Fuck society. I'm gonna commit toaster bath


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 22, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> pure ragefuel. Fuck


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Absi (Apr 23, 2019)

bump


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 23, 2019)

women should not have the right to decide who is best for them. that's the governments' job


----------



## xom (Apr 23, 2019)

7x6 to never get mogged

8x6 is ultra safe

my theory is that super girthy dicks are the rare ones, width is what makes things look big, wrist circumference/ bideltoid / hips etc, pencil dicks look like jokes but if u have a coke can dick and 6 inches its going to look like a 9 incher, girth is everything


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 23, 2019)

Absi said:


> @dicklet4incher


4 inches is not a micropenis


----------



## xom (Apr 23, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> 4 inches is not a micropenis


might as well be


----------



## Demir (Apr 23, 2019)

You have a micropenis only if gg allin mogs you


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 23, 2019)

Demir said:


> You have a micropenis only if gg allin mogs you


or arcbrah


----------



## GrewWrong (Apr 23, 2019)

Fallen Chad said:


> the 2nd youngest was 17, he killed himself 1 day before his Birthday, his oneitis called him and told him that she wants to fuck out the shit out of him, he came to her house, then she invited him into her room where he should undress himself infront of her because she wanted to see his sexy Body, he first denied it but then she told him that she loves him like the way he is, then he undressed himself and after that his bullies rushed out of her Rooms bathroom and started to film him with their phones.
> 
> after that he refused to go to School anymore, then 1 day before his birth he jumped from a tall Bridge and broked his neck



This is fu*king cruel and brutal, I hope her conscious is eating her alive


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 23, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> Anything above 6 inches and you're safe


barely escaped
this sounds like a larp tho ngl


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 23, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> 4 inches is not a micropenis


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 23, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


dicks me


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## GrewWrong (Apr 23, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> Anything above 6 inches and you're safe


I think I barely got 5 inches

It‘s kind of over for me I guess


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Apr 23, 2019)

I remember foids at school would message males for dick pics and then harass them and share the pic with the whole school if it was small. If it was big, they'd fuck.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 23, 2019)

notafed said:


> I remember foids at school would message males for dick pics and then harass them and share the pic with the whole school if it was small. If it was big, they'd fuck.


This could not have possibly happened.


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Apr 23, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> This could not have possibly happened.


elab


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 23, 2019)

notafed said:


> elab


Just sounds ridiculous


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Apr 23, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Just sounds ridiculous


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 23, 2019)

https://thoughtcatalog.com/jessica-...her-they-make-fun-of-guys-with-small-penises/ lol tho


notafed said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California


If only ever school had like a chad robin hood but for incels, sort of like Nibba to abuse these degenerates








10 Women Tell Us How They Really Feel About Tiny Penises


“I make fun of them. Who doesn’t? Small penises are hilarious!”




thoughtcatalog.com





Fuck this article is so fucking infuriating. If any of you ascend don't forget what these degenerates treat guys with small flaws like.


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 23, 2019)

At 16 my penis was like 11cm hard. If i wasn't a nerd who only wanted to play vidya i'd be dead


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 23, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> If only ever school had like a chad robin hood but for incels


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> https://thoughtcatalog.com/jessica-...her-they-make-fun-of-guys-with-small-penises/ lol tho
> 
> If only ever school had like a chad robin hood but for incels, sort of like Nibba to abuse these degenerates
> 
> ...


Daily reminder that if it begins with 5 your gf will insert a mandatory 'only' in first when telling her friends.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 23, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> At 16 my penis was like 11cm hard. If i wasn't a nerd who only wanted to play vidya i'd be dead


Legit most of these guys were probably still fucking growing. I went from 5-6 within the last year or so.


----------



## disillusioned (Apr 23, 2019)

Fallen Chad said:


> the 2nd youngest was 17, he killed himself 1 day before his Birthday, his oneitis called him and told him that she wants to fuck out the shit out of him, he came to her house, then she invited him into her room where he should undress himself infront of her because she wanted to see his sexy Body, he first denied it but then she told him that she loves him like the way he is, then he undressed himself and after that his bullies rushed out of her Rooms bathroom and started to film him with their phones.


----------



## Heirio (Apr 23, 2019)

fobos said:


> I'm having a panic attack rn
> 
> 
> tldr: 7



May sound like cope but I honestly think that when they say 7 inches they're imagining 6 or maybe even 5.5. Its the same shit with height frauding, they say they want 6ft but they also think that a guy who is 5'10 is 6ft. This is why when I lift fraud to 6'1 I tell girls I'm 6'2.5


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

Heirio said:


> May sound like cope but I honestly think that when they say 7 inches they're imagining 6 or maybe even 5.5. Its the same shit with height frauding, they say they want 6ft but they also think that a guy who is 5'10 is 6ft. This is why when I lift fraud to 6'1 I tell girls I'm 6'2.5


The physical pleasure might well be irrelevant anyway. Possibly the actual statistic, the bragging rights and the freedom to fantasise that matter more.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 23, 2019)

disillusioned said:


>


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 23, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 44740


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 23, 2019)

Heirio said:


> May sound like cope but I honestly think that when they say 7 inches they're imagining 6 or maybe even 5.5. Its the same shit with height frauding, they say they want 6ft but they also think that a guy who is 5'10 is 6ft. This is why when I lift fraud to 6'1 I tell girls I'm 6'2.5



COOOOOOPE

women wants the BIGGEST. Always. They want to be better than her friends. Better than any other foid she knows. The pleasure they feel is more related to what it means to other people. It's the day after when they can brag to her friends " A 6'5 MODEL WITH A 8 INCH DICK FUCKED MY ASS YESTERDAY".

6 inches means nothing. You'll be cucked because you're not the best.


----------



## Heirio (Apr 23, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> COOOOOOPE
> 
> women wants the BIGGEST. Always. They want to be better than her friends. Better than any other foid she knows. The pleasure they feel is more related to what it means to other people. It's the day after when they can brag to her friends " A 6'5 MODEL WITH A 8 INCH DICK FUCKED MY ASS YESTERDAY".
> 
> 6 inches means nothing. You'll be cucked because you're not the best.


Nigga what I'm saying is that she can still say "A 6'5 MODEL WITH A 8 INCH DICK FUCKED MY ASS YESTERDAY " even if you're 6'2 with a 6 inch dick because she doesn't know the difference because women are retards


----------



## Nibba (Apr 23, 2019)

Ideal dicksize


A study relying on 3d models supposedely shows the ideal penis size to be 6.4x5.0 There is 2 reasons why the actual ideal size is a lot bigger 1. females virtue signaling or bluepilling. 2. females not having experienced a really big size and thus they do not knoe what they are missing. 1 can...




www.vintologi.com





Nice pasta retard
7th post down


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 23, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Ideal dicksize
> 
> 
> A study relying on 3d models supposedely shows the ideal penis size to be 6.4x5.0 There is 2 reasons why the actual ideal size is a lot bigger 1. females virtue signaling or bluepilling. 2. females not having experienced a really big size and thus they do not knoe what they are missing. 1 can...
> ...


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Nibba (Apr 23, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 44766


@Fallen Chad I hate cucks like u that pretend to be other people using copypasta as ur own experience. Kys u fuckin loser


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 23, 2019)

Nibba said:


> @Fallen Chad I hate cucks like u that pretend to be other people using copypasta as ur own experience. Kys u fuckin loser



Last seenYesterday


----------



## Nibba (Apr 24, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Last seenYesterday


FUCK


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 24, 2019)

Nibba said:


> 7th post down



#7


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 24, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Ideal dicksize
> 
> 
> A study relying on 3d models supposedely shows the ideal penis size to be 6.4x5.0 There is 2 reasons why the actual ideal size is a lot bigger 1. females virtue signaling or bluepilling. 2. females not having experienced a really big size and thus they do not knoe what they are missing. 1 can...
> ...


@Fallen Chad Explain yourself


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Apr 24, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> @Fallen Chad Explain yourself


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 25, 2019)

Explain yourself cuck


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 25, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> cuck


JoinedNov


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 25, 2019)

*Ritalincel*
　
Joined Oct 20, 2018
Last seen 6 minutes ago · Viewing thread _I knew 5 guys who committed suicide because of their small penis/micropenis_


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 25, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> View attachment 44055


I see a lot of ER posts screenshots..

Are they real? Was he a forum user?


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Apr 25, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Are they real? Was he a forum user?


yes man


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 25, 2019)

Suis me


----------



## SeiGun (Apr 26, 2019)

at what length to be consider dickcels?


----------



## Demir (Apr 26, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> I see a lot of ER posts screenshots..
> 
> Are they real? Was he a forum user?


yes bro


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Feb 3, 2020)

dicklet4incher said:


> no one literally NOONE can escape the dickpill


Same goes for the HeightPill, tbh


Fallen Chad said:


> I was active in various sexuality/relationship Forums from various countries during 2015-2018, and I've met a lot of depressed suicidal guys who's life was fucked due to their micropenises (and their General feminized bodies)


Skeptical.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Catawampus (Feb 3, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 44248


I made a similar one


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 3, 2020)

Insomniac said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Feb 3, 2020)

This is rage inducing. Poor guys just happened to be born with bad genes. Fuck this.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 3, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


>


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 3, 2020)

Fallen Chad said:


> the 2nd youngest was 17, he killed himself 1 day before his Birthday, his oneitis called him and told him that she wants to fuck out the shit out of him, he came to her house, then she invited him into her room where he should undress himself infront of her because she wanted to see his sexy Body, he first denied it but then she told him that she loves him like the way he is, then he undressed himself and after that his bullies rushed out of her Rooms bathroom and started to film him with their phones.
> 
> after that he refused to go to School anymore, then 1 day before his birth he jumped from a tall Bridge and broked his neck, his younger brother (who was a disabled truecel) skype called me the following day, at first he was going to blame me but then i told him what happened, at first he started to rage and then he started to cry like a Little Baby, that still haunts me because of that enormous pain you heard in his voice


*FUARK THIS IS THE MOST BRUTAL ONE, IMAGINE THE PAIN, i am so sorry OP my condolences*


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 4, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> This is the first I felt true rage on this website. I'm logging off for the day.


----------



## lookismfugee (Feb 4, 2020)

brutal but i wont lie id kill myself if i had microdick too. it must be torture.
probably real reason behind lots of ropes ngl


----------



## lookismfugee (Jul 15, 2020)

Fallen Chad said:


> one guy who was 19 has also hang himself, his male classmates pulled down his pants while their girlfriends made Pictures of him which they later shared online, he couldnt even go outside anymore because almost every 5nd Young Person recognized him
> 
> 
> the 2nd youngest was 17, he killed himself 1 day before his Birthday, his oneitis called him and told him that she wants to fuck out the shit out of him, he came to her house, then she invited him into her room where he should undress himself infront of her because she wanted to see his sexy Body, he first denied it but then she told him that she loves him like the way he is, then he undressed himself and after that his bullies rushed out of her Rooms bathroom and started to film him with their phones.


tbh these sound made up ngl


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Jul 15, 2020)

lookismfugee said:


> tbh these sound made up ngl


Water is wet


----------



## Raddemon (Jul 15, 2020)

ive legit got tears fuuuuuuuucccccckkkkkk


----------



## JizzFarmer (Jul 15, 2020)

Dickmaxxing motivation​


----------



## Nisse (Jul 15, 2020)

Too brutal, im ashamed of my flaccid size ngl


----------



## pisslord (Jul 15, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 45877


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 15, 2020)

Nisse said:


> Too brutal, im ashamed of my flaccid size ngl


same, pure suifuel cause i haven't been properly rock hard in months. The last time i was metal was when i friend put viagra in our drinks at a party


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 15, 2020)

Fallen Chad said:


> the 2nd youngest was 17, he killed himself 1 day before his Birthday, his oneitis called him and told him that she wants to fuck out the shit out of him, he came to her house, then she invited him into her room where he should undress himself infront of her because she wanted to see his sexy Body, he first denied it but then she told him that she loves him like the way he is, then he undressed himself and after that his bullies rushed out of her Rooms bathroom and started to film him with their phones.
> 
> after that he refused to go to School anymore, then 1 day before his birth he jumped from a tall Bridge and broked his neck, his younger brother (who was a disabled truecel) skype called me the following day, at first he was going to blame me but then i told him what happened, at first he started to rage and then he started to cry like a Little Baby, that still haunts me because of that enormous pain you heard in his voice


holy fuck dude


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jul 15, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> same, pure suifuel cause i haven't been properly rock hard in months. The last time i was metal was when i friend put viagra in our drinks at a party


Start eating meat


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 15, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> Start eating meat


i eat meat im not vegan jfl, but i still agree with certain things they say bb


----------



## Nisse (Jul 15, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> same, pure suifuel cause i haven't been properly rock hard in months. The last time i was metal was when i friend put viagra in our drinks at a party


I need to increase blood flow to my dong by leanmaxxing tbh


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jul 15, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> i eat meat im not vegan jfl, but i still agree with certain things they say bb


so stop eating meat


----------



## Lux (Jul 15, 2020)

Apr 22, 2019
*Viewing This Thread (Looksmaxers: 36, Bluepilled: 8)*


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jul 15, 2020)

Brutal stories.

Thank God for giving me what he gave me


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 15, 2020)

pisslord said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 15, 2020)

Insomniac said:


>


----------



## Truecel14 (Jul 15, 2020)

This was the first thread I read on this site memories tbh


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 15, 2020)

Whats considered dicklet? Anything under 7?


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Jul 15, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Whats considered dicklet? Anything under 7?


Anything under 9


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jul 15, 2020)

Toth's thot said:


> Anything under 9


No thats retarded


----------



## pisslord (Jul 15, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 517301


----------



## Lolcel (Jul 15, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 517301


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 15, 2020)

38 yearold and 17 yearolds story too fucked up man holyfuck. I wonder what the mom of the 38 yearold did after realizing he killed himself because small penis and she was part of the cause


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Jul 15, 2020)

Fallen Chad said:


> I dont even know how you not can go ER after you experienced such a extreme Kind of humiliation


This tbh

Why not at least take revenge?


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Jul 15, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> 38 yearold and 17 yearolds story too fucked up man holyfuck. I wonder what the mom of the 38 yearold did after realizing he killed himself because small penis and she was part of the cause


nothing, women arent capable to feel empathy towards men they dont find attractive


----------



## Zyros (Jul 15, 2020)

it gets worse when your realize that this is one of MANY uncontrollable traits that can drastically fuck a man's life (even tho dick size is specially crushing)

And even in the only thing women are judged for (bodyfat/bloat which of course its changeable) men are still subjected to way harder ideals


----------



## lutte (Nov 16, 2020)

Damn
Just one thing wrong and it's ogre


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Nov 16, 2020)

Zyros said:


> it gets worse when your realize that this is one of MANY uncontrollable traits that can drastically fuck a man's life (even tho dick size is specially crushing)
> 
> And even in the only thing women are judged for (bodyfat/bloat which of course its changeable) men are still subjected to way harder ideals


It's not uncontrollable since PE works.


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Nov 16, 2020)

It's not even funny I am so, so, so fucking sorry for small dickcels, it's not your fault, I'm so fucking sorry,


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Nov 16, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> It's not uncontrollable since PE works.


i agree, but at the end of the day the manual methods require lots of dedication and time and aren't 100% guaranteed to work, and devices like ads and pumps aren't exactly available to everyone (due to economic or privacy impediments)
besides, if your starting stats are THAT bad (<4 inches) there's not much hope anyways


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Nov 16, 2020)

Native said:


> It's not even funny I am so, so, so fucking sorry for small dickcels, it's not your fault, I'm so fucking sorry,


same bro, reading this post saddened me a lot, i'm sorry for the guys who had/have to suffer this fate


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Nov 16, 2020)

Alban said:


> i agree, but at the end of the day the manual methods require lots of dedication and time and aren't 100% guaranteed to work, and devices like ads and pumps aren't exactly available to everyone (due to economic or privacy impediments)
> besides, if your starting stats are THAT bad (<4 inches) there's not much hope anyways


Right, but I started out as 6inches and now i'm 7.5 after a couple of years


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 16, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> It's not uncontrollable since PE works.


nah genuine micropenis PE won't work on. 100%. its a real medical condition.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Nov 16, 2020)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> nah genuine micropenis PE won't work on. 100%. its a real medical condition.


Yeah but most guys don't have it


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 16, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Yeah but most guys don't have it


facts


----------



## Pumanator (Nov 16, 2020)

So sad.
Why doesn't doctors intervene. If a female complains about small problems she get medicines mental support psychologist etc. but if a male got a micro penis even family makes fun of it. So sad.


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 16, 2020)

what a wonderful world.


----------



## lutte (Nov 16, 2020)

Pumanator said:


> So sad.
> Why doesn't doctors intervene. If a female complains about small problems she get medicines mental support psychologist etc. but if a male got a micro penis even family makes fun of it. So sad.


No one cares about men, your hormones can be so fucked that you basically don't go through puberty but doctors would still be hesitant to give you T. Meanwhile women can get hormonal treatment if they have minor acne


----------



## Pumanator (Nov 16, 2020)

lutte said:


> No one cares about men, your hormones can be so fucked that you basically don't go through puberty but doctors would still be hesitant to give you T. Meanwhile women can get hormonal treatment if they have minor acne


Clown world. Female got acne. Here take some heavy medicines or the pill. Female got hair loss. Here is some free minoxidil and bloodwork. Got small boobs? Here have a boobjob covered by insurance.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 16, 2020)

Native said:


> It's not even funny I am so, so, so fucking sorry for small dickcels, it's not your fault, I'm so fucking sorry,


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Nov 16, 2020)

and i will be the 6th soon enough..

damn


Ritalincel said:


>


its true ritalincel, BBC will win in the end, there is nothing we can do!


----------



## Beetlejuice (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Nov 16, 2020)

Unimaginable 😔


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 16, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


>


----------



## Tony (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 16, 2020)

Tony said:


> View attachment 808198


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Tony (Nov 16, 2020)

@cocainecowboy


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Nov 16, 2020)

@TRUE_CEL 

Dickpill can't be ignored


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 16, 2020)

@cocainecowboy thoughts on this?


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 16, 2020)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> https://thoughtcatalog.com/jessica-...her-they-make-fun-of-guys-with-small-penises/ lol tho
> 
> If only ever school had like a chad robin hood but for incels, sort of like Nibba to abuse these degenerates
> 
> ...





lutte said:


> No one cares about men, your hormones can be so fucked that you basically don't go through puberty but doctors would still be hesitant to give you T. Meanwhile women can get hormonal treatment if they have minor acne


They give girls age 15 T if they claim to „feel like a man“

but won‘t give it to boys the same age, when they can‘t develop properly


----------



## TheAnomaly (Nov 16, 2020)

A friend of mine was drunk and started bitching about his small dick. He hasn’t roped, but he has never been with a woman. He’s avg looking and probably could have gotten some action. But the dickpill destroyed him.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 16, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> @TRUE_CEL
> 
> Dickpill can't be ignored


i think theres a lot more than just that going on when somebody kills themselves tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Nov 16, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> i think theres a lot more than just that going on when somebody kills themselves tbh.


In some cases yes but in other cases it's purely because if dick size


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Nov 16, 2020)

bbc


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Nov 16, 2020)

bbc


----------



## wasted (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 16, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> In some cases yes but in other cases it's purely because if dick size


micropenis is legit issue tho. but theres surgical treatment for that.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Nov 16, 2020)

They failed to realize that you could change your dick-size albeit will take a long time. A famous dickmaxxer who goes by M9ter went from 4 inches to 8 inches in the span of 10 years.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 16, 2020)

Tony said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Nov 16, 2020)

What the fuck this is beyond brutal. Especially the guys that had other people film them.

I hope nobody I know IRL finds this site. Maybe proving BBC copers wrong wasn't worth it.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Hozay (Nov 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Nov 16, 2020)

Fallen Chad said:


> one guy who was 19 has also hang himself, his male classmates pulled down his pants while their girlfriends made Pictures of him which they later shared online, he couldnt even go outside anymore because almost every 5nd Young Person recognized him


That’s when you go er


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Nov 16, 2020)

*if i had micro penis and some bitches roasted me for it and humiliated me in front of everyone i am going er not suiciding just lol at them*


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Nov 17, 2020)

one of the saddest threads


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Feb 9, 2021)

dicklet4incher said:


> cant keep up with this anymore


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 9, 2021)

Zeta ascended said:


>


Hi.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Feb 9, 2021)

brutal there are girls with tight vaginas but a micropenis is a legit medical condition with which if Im not wrong you cant even penetrate the pussy


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 9, 2021)

fonzee98 said:


> brutal there are girls with tight vaginas but a micropenis is a legit medical condition with which if Im not wrong you cant even penetrate the pussy


yeah but its not just micropenis that is a problem. even if you have a sub 5 incher its still seen as a micropenis


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 9, 2021)

Beetlejuice said:


>


----------



## Zeta ascended (Feb 9, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> Hi.


Hi


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Feb 9, 2021)

LARP


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 21, 2021)

bpdandectasy said:


> They failed to realize that you could change your dick-size albeit will take a long time. A famous dickmaxxer who goes by M9ter went from 4 inches to 8 inches in the span of 10 years.


Hes lying and is mentally ill. Daily reminder that in 10 years there's not even one single picture.

Borderline nobody has pictures. Its all just trust me bro... 



personalityinkwell said:


> In some cases yes but in other cases it's purely because if dick size


Agreed. Nobody ropes with a 9 inches. Nobody.


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 21, 2021)

Damn sad post. Dickpill is a tough one. This is why your opinion of yourself needs to be more important to you, than any other. Make sure you're working on your mental fitness the same way you work on physical and financial fitness


----------



## .👽. (Nov 30, 2021)

Fallen Chad said:


> I was active in various sexuality/relationship Forums from various countires during 2015-2018, and ive met a lot of depressed suicidal guys who's life was fucked due to their micropenises (and their General feminized bodies)
> 
> 
> The youngest guy i knew was 15, he killed himself with sleeping pills, he had a micropenis and was bullied because of it from the whole School, his Father messaged me the day after he killed himself
> ...


yee this is my fate. I'm extremely close to roping i cant cope anymore against the dickpill


----------

